# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  How to get into UFC/Cage Fighting??

## vettewreck

Ive been thinking for awhile now about getting into something like UFC or cage fighting or something like that. I expect to win, I expect to lose. I expect to knock someone out, I also expect to get knocked out. I just dont want to turn 40 one day and think..."I should have done that when I was youger." How would I get started? Where do I need to be (Im in Raleigh, NC)? Just how would I go about getting started? Ive never fought (as a sport) before so I wouldnt mind seeing how I would fair against guys my own size.

----------


## catabolic kid

What type of fighting style do you claim?

----------


## vettewreck

> What type of fighting style do you claim?


 I feel like such a herb for saying this but.....street

----------


## catabolic kid

Well, what style would you like to learn?

----------


## vettewreck

Honestly I have no idea. I just want to fight.

----------


## catabolic kid

What are your stats?

----------


## vettewreck

24 years old
6'
210lbs
bench- 330lbs
Incline bench-305lbs
squat- ? never maxed out 
what else do you need to know?

----------


## catabolic kid

I am just curious-I would like to get into cage fighting as well-what does you cycle history look like

----------


## vettewreck

test, dbol , HGH, deca , EQ, several different cycles

----------


## Chemical King

I'd love to get in the ring with some complete stranger and knock 10 bells of sh1t out of him/her. Thats not to say I wouldn't get a thrashing myself though but I think it's something you have to accept if you wana pursue a move in that direction.

Id love to have a go, maybe my local authority may set something up............maybe not

----------


## Panzerfaust

First of all, drop all the gear usage first and foremost as it does nothing to improve your conditioning. Next you need to join an actual school that does BJJ, Muay Thai, Wrestling. It will take years before you are ready to get in a ring/cage. Its not someting you want to jump into to quickly or your debut may go disasterously.

Train, train and then train some more. Also you must be willing to not only give a punch but to take one, this is very important and not many people truly care to take a shot.

You must be mentally ready as well as physically ready....


Royce Gracie has an affiliate school in your area, i am not sure what type of training they do Gi or no Gi but i would at least start there.

Go to www.bjj.org to search for a school, alot of BJJ schools also train Muay Thai or Wrestling as well.

----------


## vettewreck

went to that website and I couldnt find anything around my area for schools. Anybody else wanna point me in the right direction??

----------


## NoobJuice

Well I know in KC. MO we have a club called "The Beaumont" and ameture fighters/wrestlers can go and fight in a fukn cage. No experince required just big brass balls.

----------


## soo2bhuge

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=2437
there u go. i would recommend finding local mma events. u can't get into ufc or any big name promotions without at least 15-20 amateur fights.

----------


## soo2bhuge

by the way, if u already know street fighting and u just want to fight, then i recommend u take up wrestling or grappling for at least a year. if u don't know your way around on the mat and all u've ever done is street fight, then these types of things r not for u.

----------


## billy_ba

I would take soo2b's advice and enter some amatuer cage fighting events, you will probably find out that the biggest badasses in the street are no match for a somewhat trained opponent, it's just not fair. I would also suggest that you go down to a bjj or nhb school and sparr with some of the guys to get a feel at what your getting yourself into. It just sounds to me like you need a dose of humble pie. I had my slice about 4 years ago when I walked into jacksons submission fighting school and got my ass handed to me by a 145lb dude in about a minute and I weighed 215 and was repping 275 on bench, it hurt my ego so bad because I thought I was tough ****, but against someone who is trained, it's just not a fair fight.

----------


## yannick32

Go to the kingofthecage.com there you can contact them if you are interested in fighting in one of there events, you can make lots of contact there and a lot of people that work for the UFC are there, Referees and more.

----------


## phwSSJ

> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=2437
> there u go. i would recommend finding local mma events. u can't get into ufc or any big name promotions without at least 15-20 amateur fights.


That is not true, you just got to know people.


If you want to fight dont worry You can fight when ever you want. The more experience the better, just as long as you are not one of those people that quits when they loose.

The only way roids can affect your endurance is if you do the wrong kind and you try to bodybuild instead of train for a fight. If you have a guy in the ring who is more talented than you but you have better endurance and conditiioning you still have a good chance of winning.
From what I have seen, bodybuilders stay away from hard endurance training. I think its stupid but I am not a bodybuilder. You will probably look better and feel better if you train like a fighter. 

As far as fighting in the ring... they have amateur MMA and pro MMA.
Pro you get paid but you go against talented fighters.

I would suggest starting with an amateur bout since you dont have much training, you will probably be matched up with someone of your skill level.
Dont worry about having to train for a long time to be able to go fight, sh1t if you want to fight then go do it tomorrow.
You get what you want out of it.
Training at a MMA school is a good idea.

Good luck.

----------


## soo2bhuge

> That is not true, you just got to know people.
> 
> 
> If you want to fight dont worry You can fight when ever you want. The more experience the better, just as long as you are not one of those people that quits when they loose.
> 
> The only way roids can affect your endurance is if you do the wrong kind and you try to bodybuild instead of train for a fight. If you have a guy in the ring who is more talented than you but you have better endurance and conditiioning you still have a good chance of winning.
> From what I have seen, bodybuilders stay away from hard endurance training. I think its stupid but I am not a bodybuilder. You will probably look better and feel better if you train like a fighter. 
> 
> As far as fighting in the ring... they have amateur MMA and pro MMA.
> ...


so u mean to tell me that if he knows Dana White, he'll be in the UFC52??? come one bro, he needs amateur fights to establish a record. also, if he has no wrestling or grappling background, he will quickly find out that this sport is not for him.

----------


## phwSSJ

> so u mean to tell me that if he knows Dana White, he'll be in the UFC52??? come one bro, he needs amateur fights to establish a record. also, if he has no wrestling or grappling background, he will quickly find out that this sport is not for him.



Phil Beroni's MMA debut was in the UFC!
I know I trained with him.
I did not say you can suck and get in the UFC. 
You were saying that you need 15-20 fights or something like that, and that is not true, If you are good and you know someone then you can get in!
Its all about who you know. There are PLENTY of good fighters with 20+ fights under their belts and they cant get in the UFC or PRIDE.

Now for our friend here that wants to fight..
you didnt read everything I said. 
What I said is that he should get what he wants out of it.
If he wants to feel the exhillerating rush of the lights, crowd, and fighting then he does not need to wait. The only caution would be to learn how to tap, but if he does amateur he should be just fine.
That is just my belief. 
Of course it all depends on the person too. You can only do that to a person with a strong character and heart. 
Fighting is fun, if he wants to have fun then let him have fun. 
It would be a good idea to train for atleast 3 months before the fight to get in fighting condition.
And it would be a good idea to train some MMA.
So do you get my point now!
I am just speaking from experience from fighting myself and training and cornering other fighters.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I suggest you train for awhile and then fight, what kind of advice is "If you just want to feel the rush of the lights, crowd then go right ahead and fight". I think it is pretty safe to say you are not a trainer in anyway shape or form.

He could go out there and get seriously hurt following your advice.

----------


## phwSSJ

> I suggest you train for awhile and then fight, what kind of advice is "If you just want to feel the rush of the lights, crowd then go right ahead and fight". I think it is pretty safe to say you are not a trainer in anyway shape or form.
> 
> He could go out there and get seriously hurt following your advice.


He could get if he tried to fight on the pro level, but if he faught amateur the chances of him getting hurt are slim to none except for the usual things that could happen in a fight like black eye, cut etc.

Please explain to me why you think it would be so dangerous if he faught an amateur bout, where the punches are open palm strikes and depending on the promotions, knees and kicks to the face may or may not be allowed. Plus the guys that enter those have anywhere from 2 months experience to a year. 
And the guy said he is a street fighter.
The reason I am saying this is because you guys are making it sound like he has to train for years before he can fight, and that would probably discourage him. If he faught an amateur fight with little or no experience, he might win, he might loose, but he will definitly learn something, and chances are good that he will get even more interested in learning MMA. 

I have helped train many fighters and I have seen and cornered many fights, 
you are making it a bigger deal than it is. 
I think its pretty safe to say that you dont know what you are talking about..
And by the way I am going this summer to train at chute box and with Minataro, and then BTT. I will stay in brazil for a few years. 
...  :Shutthefup:  Something you will only dream of doing.

----------


## Pale Horse

Okay , I didn't read JACK on the above posts. This is the way to get in and get some serious ass training asap. Get married and give your wife all your money, she will then whip you and beat you like Ike beat Tina Turner when he was freebasing. This will increase your "toughness factor". From there it's all gravy.

----------


## phwSSJ

:spudnikwh

----------


## Panzerfaust

> The reason I am saying this is because you guys are making it sound like he has to train for years before he can fight, and that would probably discourage him.
> 
> *God forbid he have to train and work hard and excel at MMA.*
> 
> I think its pretty safe to say that you dont know what you are talking about..
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way I am going this summer to train at chute box and with Minataro, and then BTT. I will stay in brazil for a few years. 
> ...


......

----------


## Panzerfaust

Since you wanted to be a dick to me, who is Minataro?

I know of Minotauro and Minotoro......i would train with these guy's instead of Minataro personally. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## phwSSJ

> Since you wanted to be a dick to me, who is Minataro?
> 
> I know of Minotauro and Minotoro......i would train with these guy's instead of Minataro personally.



Sorry I missppelled his name.
I am not trying to be a dick bro, I just got a little pissed when you said that I dont know what I am talking about. I have been through a lot and have trained hard for many years.
I was just throwing the notion out there that he doesnt have to train to be a pro fighter in order to fight.
Most people dont want to be fighters, they just want to get in the ring so they can say they got in the ring. Just like people that go skydiving maybe once or twice in their life just cuz it is something awesome to do, gives you a better rush than any drugs could ever give you.
Knowing stuff like this comes from experience training people. 

So if you dont get my point by now I dont know what else to say.
I am not wrong, the guy can go do a fight any time he wants and he will probably like it. And maybe that one time is enough for him. If its not then he knows he has to start some real training.

It is a vergy good Idea to find a school that has some MMA fighters. That way they can help prepare you for the fighting. Also it would be a lot easier to get on the card if you have a coach that knows the local fight promoters.

Some people got balls and just want to go in and see what they can do, and there is nothing wrong with that.
When I was 16, I flew down to mexico by myself and did a kickboxing match.
I was fighting grown men. People were telling me that they had money on me and that if I lost they would be looking for me in the parking lot! It was kind of scarry and stupid to go by myself but it was cool as hell too!


BTW no hard fellings here just dont tell me I dont know what I am talking about.

----------


## mma_badboy

jump straight into a cage and you'll be getting carried out. goto a MMA school, train hard, very hard and do a fight when they and you feel that you are ready.

----------


## phwSSJ

Oh my goodness!!! WTF
I had one sentence in me first thread telling the guy he didt have to train like a pro fighter in order to get in the ring and yall start posting all this ignorant crap.

If any of you took the time to read EVERYTHING I said, then you would know that I was suggesting he get some training in.
What you all dont seem to want to understand is that unlike you MMA fanatics, not everyone wants to be a fighter! some people actually do this for a hobby.
So just in case he was one of those people that just wanted to it to do it, I wanted to let him know that he could. Otherwise he would be discouraged by all the smoke you all are blowing up his ass!
I have seen it happen, then it becomes one less vote for MMA, and we need all we can get to grow!
"if you want to fight then o do it tommorow" I gues you guys diddnt detect the sarcasm there!
This has become ridiculous, I have said everything I need to say on this thread. Take what you want from it.

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

Well What U Need To Know To Step In The Cage:

1. U Need To Learn A Striking Style: Mui Tai Is The Best...its A Tai Style That Means The Art Of 8 Limbs. Knee And Elbow Strikes Are Tought.

2. Brazilian Jui Jitsu- You Need To Learn Ground Fighting Which This Is U Need To Train With A School For About 3 Years To Have Any Chance Of Being Sucessfull...3 Years If Training Hard U Would Be A Purple Belt, And A Lot Of Guys Fight In The Ufc With This Belt...

3- Mma- Try To Get Into A School That Teaches Nhb/mma Fighting That Will Help All Of Your Game.

4-start Finding Books That Teach U How To Train For A Fight...fit To Fight Is A Good One...u Need To Know How To Workout For A Fight


Train Hard And Maybe One Day U Could Fight In The Ufc...also Thier Are Many Brazilian Jui Jitsu Compitions That Are Not No Holds Barrad But Are A Great Place For A Person Of Any Leval To Compete....

Good Luck

Keep Training

----------


## Panzerfaust

Answer to #4:

Bas Rutten's MMA workout tapes....!

----------


## phwSSJ

Bas knows his sh1t for sure!

Mario sperry has some good tapes out.

Renzo gracie has a good book out.

Nothing beats experience though!

----------


## soo2bhuge

just go to Bas's school in beverly hills. 
or better yet, go to lion's den, but be sure you can audition for them for 3 hours straight of hardcore workouts with no brakes.

----------


## Pale Horse

Date My Ex Wife................

----------


## phwSSJ

In Loin's Den, 
I heard that Ken puts you to sleep in the audition.

----------


## Glock-19

If youve never fought before your in for an eye opener. Dont matter how strong you are if you have no skills. If you get in a good program you will find its fun to train in MMA with people of your skill level. If you want to be a cage fighter you need to be naturally athletic and have a LOT of training because these dudes are for real. Theyr cardio is in top shape and they have the skill really hurt you. Spar with some guys from a local gym and you will find out real quick what your made of. I train in the East Sacramento area. Anybody thats interested in joinin our mma gym pm me.

----------


## motherbeatme

Hello Sir, please listen close. I like your guts and will to win, I sense that you have fighting blood in you, and that’s good. You already have the 1st and main ingredient, the will to win. Sure ample people say join this join that, and that great. go get your self a big tire throw that around, get a sledge hammer and wack away for a good 30 min.take a breather buy a heavy bag, or a big bail of straw or hay hit it for 3 min hard as you can break one minute go for another 3 min do this for 45 min. it's like training for a 25 round fight. Listen to this. I’m from Iowa, trained for 1 solid year, I mean solid. I fought just like you wanted to in a small town called Goldsboro North Carolina, when in very nervous (butterflies). The two of us met in the middle of the ring with ref to go over rules, looked the guy right dead the eyes, I knew I had him so I thought. The fight stated, he did a flying arm bar, went to the ground in a mili second. Instinct took over. All the hay I bailed and all the goats I wrestled payed off. This guy wore very fancy gear, me I had on a tap out t shirt and cut of tights (singlet) keep in mind this guy was a purple belt. Heres where you come into play. I cracked him as hard as could to the throwt, they took a point away, I apologized; touched gloves, and the fire works went off, he gets in me in a heal hook, I pulled away, went side control. Landed two square shots to the chin, dude was out. So everybody can take all the fancy crap from the gym and pack it up, not knocking mama gyms, but sometimes good old fashion back yard work will put you where you need to be. After that I never fought another cage fight in my life, all I do is helping other people get ready. I did my dream, I silenced the nay Sayers. It was a dream come true. So stop listening all the fancy stuff, get in there and give it a try, stop wasting time, you will do fine. Keep your distance in the beginning for the leg kick, push him to the fence/ropes drop him and land a bomb. I have a feeling you will do fine. I like your attitude. by the way i did this when i was 40

The wrestler from Iowa (go hawks)

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Why would you bump a thread that's 4 years old ?

----------


## rickrick55

obviously to give advice on something that already has gone and passed!

----------


## xnotoriousx

lol I had this itch a while back. I went to a Muay tai and sub wrestling school in VA beach for 2 months. Brandon vera was out of this gym. When I was 17, I used a fake id and got into a tuff man contest and knocked a dude out then got beat by decision the next night so I thought when I was about 23 hell I should get into it. When I got my first sparring match after a month, I got rolled lol. I'm a lover not a fighter! Atleast when i'm getting my ass kicked I am.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I cannot be beat in a ring or cage

----------


## ufc_fighter2008

i been wanting to get into ufc fighting for years now any ideas how i can get started

----------


## ufc_fighter2008

ya how does it feel bein in a cage

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> Ive been thinking for awhile now about getting into something like UFC or cage fighting or something like that. I expect to win, I expect to lose. I expect to knock someone out, I also expect to get knocked out. I just dont want to turn 40 one day and think..."I should have done that when I was youger." How would I get started? Where do I need to be (Im in Raleigh, NC)? Just how would I go about getting started? Ive never fought (as a sport) before so I wouldnt mind seeing how I would fair against guys my own size.


Google Joe Hurst! He's in N.C. and he's a Gracie Barra Black belt.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> Phil Beroni's MMA debut was in the UFC!
> I know I trained with him.
> I did not say you can suck and get in the UFC. 
> You were saying that you need 15-20 fights or something like that, and that is not true, If you are good and you know someone then you can get in!
> Its all about who you know. There are PLENTY of good fighters with 20+ fights under their belts and they cant get in the UFC or PRIDE.
> 
> Now for our friend here that wants to fight..
> you didnt read everything I said. 
> What I said is that he should get what he wants out of it.
> ...


Phil Baroni's mma debut was a long time ago.The Sport has grown. Now you dont need Ammy fights,before you fight pro.But i would seriously consider them. Lets Face it,your most likely never gonna fight in the UFC. There are plenty of great fighter,BJJ black belts,world class wrestlers that will never fight in the UFC. Find a godd BJJ/MMA school and put in some time on the mats. We have guys come in all the time,BIG guys,strong guys,and they are clueless. It doesnt matter how many street fights you've had,those days are over. There are Purple belt,college wrestlers,golden gloves boxers who all still Lose AMMY fights. Fight AMMY unless your a BJJ Black Belt or a Muay Thai guy with years of exp.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> He could get if he tried to fight on the pro level, but if he faught amateur the chances of him getting hurt are slim to none except for the usual things that could happen in a fight like black eye, cut etc.
> 
> Please explain to me why you think it would be so dangerous if he faught an amateur bout, where the punches are open palm strikes and depending on the promotions, knees and kicks to the face may or may not be allowed. Plus the guys that enter those have anywhere from 2 months experience to a year. 
> And the guy said he is a street fighter.
> The reason I am saying this is because you guys are making it sound like he has to train for years before he can fight, and that would probably discourage him. If he faught an amateur fight with little or no experience, he might win, he might loose, but he will definitly learn something, and chances are good that he will get even more interested in learning MMA. 
> 
> I have helped train many fighters and I have seen and cornered many fights, 
> you are making it a bigger deal than it is. 
> I think its pretty safe to say that you dont know what you are talking about..
> ...


I would love to train in Brazil.Hopefully next year. Make sure you Read Hillary's blog about being in Brazil. She's a Purple Belt world champ.She got to train at many places,and talks about the places to go. Im envious of you

----------


## muffin man

been in the game a LONG time and frankly i love and hate when guys think they can just jump right into competing in mma because they bench a lot or have beat up their drunk friends on the "street" or whatever.

I love guys like that as a trainer and manager because they are great to get my guys wins over. easy pickings for the most part.

I hate guys like that because they make my sport look like shit. I think it's because of the reality show, the ultimate fighter, that makes people think all they need is a month or two of training.

When i first got involved, first in bjj, then boxing, then MMA, i knew it was a life long commitment. Nowadays i have guys walking into my gym telling me they just signed themselves up for an MMA fight and want to START training! I SWEAR TO ****ING GOD THIS HAS HAPPENED AT LEAST 3 TIMES IN THE PAST YEAR. WTF ARE THEY THINKING. sign up for a fight then begin training?

the ultimate fighter brings on guys with crappy records along with a handfull of ringers.

Kids who just got into watching mma in the last few years actually believe that guys like forest griffin and rashad evans started fighting in the ufc on that show. no, they were already well established fighters with solid combat sports backgrounds. griffin with sub wrestling/boxing, evans with a decade of boxing and college level wrestling.

i've had students on TUF and the show billed them as basically having no training when they absolutely did. One had a very good wrestling career, was a great powerlifter and had about 6 MMA fights under his belt and they made his "character" out to be just some tough guy who wanted to give fighting a try.

my advice is this, i say it to every little kid that walks through the door of my gym saying he wants to be a fighter. "Do you want to be a fighter, or do you want to be a mixed martial artist?" If you just want to be a fighter then you can train for 6 months and jump in the cage and get beat up so you can tell everybody on your myspace page your a badass.. but you can do that elsewhere. if you want to be a mixed martial artist and are prepared to devote your life to it then we will get you there. All that's required of you is to show up, give your all and we'll tell you when you're ready."

holy shit i just read that this post was 4 years old wtf? oh well ima rant anyways.

all you guys who are saying it's ok to fight amateur with no experience because they can't get hurt are ****ing high. we start kids out with grappling tournaments then amateur kickboxing and boxing matches. 

i see these kids who jump right in there because some moron is telling them it's ok. they get beat up by real fighters like the kids i train and after a few fights they are gone from the scene never to be heard from again. telling some kid who has aspirations to fight that it's ok to just "go for it" is flat out retarded.

but it's all good because i have 6 year old bad asses who are gonna need tomato cans to beat up on in about 12 years so hopefully there will still be coaches around willing to tell their students "what the hell, it's just an amateur fight. you can't get hurt".

and whoever said something like "get off steroids if you want to do good in mma" or something to that effect... wtf! yeah because nobody in mma is on anything. that's like going to a gun fight with a knife, sad but true.

----------


## stang

okay i can help since i fought he few months ago in N.C there the place that put on the fight show was cqcinthecage.com there shows are pretty sweet i know the guy that put's the hows on pm your number and i will have him call you

----------


## DarnGoodLookin

> been in the game a LONG time and frankly i love and hate when guys think they can just jump right into competing in mma because they bench a lot or have beat up their drunk friends on the "street" or whatever.
> 
> I love guys like that as a trainer and manager because they are great to get my guys wins over. easy pickings for the most part.
> 
> I hate guys like that because they make my sport look like shit. I think it's because of the reality show, the ultimate fighter, that makes people think all they need is a month or two of training.
> 
> When i first got involved, first in bjj, then boxing, then MMA, i knew it was a life long commitment. Nowadays i have guys walking into my gym telling me they just signed themselves up for an MMA fight and want to START training! I SWEAR TO ****ING GOD THIS HAS HAPPENED AT LEAST 3 TIMES IN THE PAST YEAR. WTF ARE THEY THINKING. sign up for a fight then begin training?
> 
> the ultimate fighter brings on guys with crappy records along with a handfull of ringers.
> ...


I agree with your post. How should I go about starting out? I bought a few books so that I could design a new strength and coditioning workout. I have been doing bodybuilding workouts for the past two years. Maybe you could pm me some workouts. I dont want to even conside a ammy fight for a long while. Im going to start taking bjj here in a couple of weeks, and once im comfortable with doing that and my work schedule I might throw in some muay thai.

----------


## Jeet Kune Do

Muffin Man: I agree with most of it. My back ground was in boxing and street fighting (Detroit FTW) and in the last 2 years Kickboxing, BJJ, Krav Maga, and most importantly Jeet Kune Do. Because of this I have been in MMA fights and competitions, but am refusing to do more. This is for the simple reason I disagree with the rules and the 'Big Man' mentality we all have. I dont like going into the ring/cage/mat with a 300 lb brute who knows MMA from six months and roids at a good MMA gym when I am not allowed to use palms, am on a time limit and also have elbow restrictions. No organization, unless I do literal street fighting or classic NBH works with my style. 

I do a personally modified Jeet Kune Do with modifications for boxing, a larger frame (200 lb over 160 of Lee), less flexability and reversable hands/stances so I can 'be like water' and adapt to a situation as needed. This does not make for a good show. Its fast or very slow if I cant open up an opening strike. 

I dont advise you, or anyone to use Roids. If for recovery, not mass bulking, maybe. At 200 lb I dont have enough flexability for real BJJ anymore. Too much raw mass. I do think AS can help, immensely. But not used as body builders use them. So I suggest stopping and finding a real MMA coach to advise use and administration of such drugs.

MA's are about self discipline. They take years to 'master' in general. If you want to learn the popular one's which fighting style alone can take a year each, thats also fine. But you need to start now. Russian and Israli MA's like Samo (Or what ever) and Krav Maga are quick. BJJ or classic wrestling is required. Boxing and Kickboxing are needed in some form. Maybe Muai Thai instead of Kick boxing, I advise starting with Kick boxing and then Muai Thai. But it will take a long time to get a foundation or become a master in something. You may need both to be the best in todays atmosphere.

----------


## Left Hook

> Honestly I have no idea. I just want to fight.


Id be happy to pound you into a deep sleep! Where are you located? :Aajack:

----------


## BJJ

> ...*He could go out there and get seriously hurt following your advice*.


Indeed

----------


## mma_rob

ok...as an amateur fighter and as an mma fighter there are a couple of things u should consider

1) street fighting is not suitable for mma as proved in kimbo slice getting beaten by seth petruzelli in 14 seconds a guy who was 30 pounds lighter than him...if you dont know what im talkin about look it up on youtube, maybe street fighting makes u mentally tougher since there are little to no rules...but an experienced fighter would destroy you
take fedor emilianenko for example...the guy has beaten many guys who are much bigger than him by skill....its not about the size or strength...if ur good with throwing punches and have sick punching power a smart opponent would take u to the ground and make u tapout

2) u have to train 2 times a day one training session should be ur mma training which should be one hour or standing up and another hour on the ground be it wrestling or brazilian jiu jitsu
the second training session should be in the gym and u shouldnt lift weights like a powerlifter or bodybuilder. you should train like a fighter....so u should conditon ur body to 5 minute rounds of nonstop stress.....

for example, 1 minute bench press max reps
1 minute shoulder presses
1 minute squats
1 minute back training
1 minute ab training

non stop then take a one minute break

then start over...

3) cardio, cardio, and more cardio...there is nothing worse than being a big guy tough guy and then after the first round u have no more power cause ur tired and u cant breathe....again
for cardio 5 minute intense sessions then one minute breaks

another piece of advice since u are 210 pounds i would recommend u fight at the lighter weights
like 205
or maybe even consider 185

i am 6'3 210 pounds(off season) and i fight amateur at 185(on season)

the reason is because u have so much size, reach, speed, and strength advantage... when u do so

other than that...pick up kickboxing/muyai thai for striking, and wrestling or bjj for the ground games....start fighting amateur as well cause there are a lot of pro fighters who get invited to amateur events and if u impress them they invite u to train with them and usually they can take u to the top

fighting in the ufc needs years of experience and if u loose too much in the UFC they cut u out...cause its bad for buisness...remember theres the putting on a show part as well...and if u keep on loosing people would not want to watch u....so before u hit the big leagues....start amateur

im an amateur fighter with a record of 3-0 and i got offered to make the jump to pro...but i refused...cause i still want to get some amateur experience....

plus i trained 3 years before i had my first amateur fight...so dont be in a hurry...take ur time and train hard...

take care

----------


## BJJ

> ok...as an amateur fighter and as an mma fighter there are a couple of things u should consider
> 
> 1) street fighting is not suitable for mma as proved in *kimbo slice getting beaten by seth petruzelli in 14 seconds* a guy who was 30 pounds lighter than him...if you dont know what im talkin about look it up on youtube, maybe street fighting makes u mentally tougher since there are little to no rules...but an experienced fighter would destroy you
> take fedor emilianenko for example...the guy has beaten many guys who are much bigger than him by skill....its not about the size or strength...if ur good with throwing punches and have sick punching power a smart opponent would take u to the ground and make u tapout
> 
> 2) u have to train 2 times a day one training session should be ur mma training which should be one hour or standing up and another hour on the ground be it wrestling or brazilian jiu jitsu
> the second training session should be in the gym and u shouldnt lift weights like a powerlifter or bodybuilder. you should train like a fighter....so u should conditon ur body to 5 minute rounds of nonstop stress.....
> 
> for example, 1 minute bench press max reps
> ...


That event was fake!

----------


## BJJ

> I cannot be beat in a ring or cage


 :What?:  :What?:  :What?:

----------


## Brown Ninja

True words. My dojo mates told me so

----------


## Briarwood

For all the people who wanted to start fighting start small, find a local bjj class and get into it. Then you will see what its like to get choked out by somebody who is 50 lbs less then you and see if you make it back to the next class or not. That will be the true test!!! it take alot of time and effort to be good!!!

----------


## whyteshadow89

i live in kc and i'm curious i heard whiskey tangos does open MMA fights but looked into it and it was a dead end when is the beumont fights? i do more than just street and would like to see how my skills compare and possibly pursue a career let me know cause i'm really interested and trying to step in the ring

----------


## JAB1

Im sure there are some schools that will just throw you into a fight. However where I train you must do atleast 5 submission contests and a few muay thai/kickboxing comps before taking an mma fight. My coach wants us to get used to one at a time while dealing with the adrenaline dump, nerves, etc. Plus if you go to a respectable camp you rep them so they will not throw you in before you are ready. If one of our guys gets matched up against one of these guys from a camp that will let anyone fight, its an easy night, lol!! 

So if you just want the experience of a fight, win lose or draw, find that type of camp. If you want to become a good fighter then dont waste your time at a place that will throw you in without alot of training. Just the training alone will get the fight bug out of you. Ive broken 2 bones, had multiple bruises and cuts just from training alone!!

----------


## JAB1

JUst read the comment about lions den putting you to sleep for audition. This is quite common, my school does the same thing. They feel that the only way to believe fully in the choke is to experience it. Its not bad at all, squeeze gets tight, see sparkles, dream lots, and wake up a few secs later going, where the F**k am I, with everyone starring at you laughing and cheering. Good bonding experience with your team when you first get going!!

----------


## IRISH 425

Usually your gym will have connections for that if not try mmarecruiter.com or Google fights in you area another safe bet is try casinos in your area

----------


## IRISH 425

Try these guys ,Raliegh NC -Jason Culbreth ... www.teamroc.net/

----------


## Far from massive

This thread was started back when Royce Gracie was the dominant fighter in UFC.....I really don't understand why people keep bumping these old damn threads. 

PS I accidently responded to it before I found out how damn old it was.

----------


## Brohim

who cares how old the thread is. MMA is still popular and guys searching can find it. 

how did you get two broken bones training? You forgot to tap?

----------

